# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Mạch BoB Mach3 CNC - Update Charge Pump, tay cầm MPG, cắt khắc Laser - MẠCH VIỆT

## Mạch Việt

Giới thiệu mạch BoB Mach3 CNC - MẠCH VIỆT, update tính năng Charge Pump, tay cầm MPG, cắt khắc Laser.... Sản phẩm còn nhiều thiếu sót mong được sự góp ý tích cực của các anh em trên diễn đàn để sản phẩm càng hoàn thiện hơn  :Smile: 

*1. Mạch BoB Mach3 CNC V1.3.3*

*    Thông số kỹ thuật:* 

Kết nối 4 Driver trục X, Y, Z, A (có thể mở rộng lên 5 trục)Update tính năng Charge PumpTích hợp 1 Relay on/of trên mạch.Nguồn cấp đầu vào: +5VDC và +24VDC.Tích hợp Opto cách ly, led báo trạng thái cho 5 tín hiệu đầu vàoTích hợp 1 đầu ra Analog 0~10V điều khiển biến tần bằng Mach3Tích hợp 1 đầu ra PWM từ 0-5V điều khiển laser hoặc Spindle DC bằng Mach3
Link sản phẩm: Truy cập website chính thức của chúng tôi để được hỗ trợ

*Lưu ý:* _Sản phẩm có thể kết hợp với card UC100 để giao tiếp với Mach3 qua cổng USB._



*2. Mạch BoB Mach3 CNC V2.4.3*

*    Thông số kỹ thuật:* 

Kết nối 4 Driver trục X, Y, Z, A (có thể mở rộng lên 5 trục)Update tính năng Charge Pump, 3D Laser EngravingTích hợp 3 Relay on/of trên mạch.Nguồn cấp đầu vào: +24VDC.Sản phẩm hoạt động ổn định trong môi trường công nghiệpTích hợp 1 đầu ra Analog 0~10V *(có biến trở tinh chỉnh)*Tích hợp 1 đầu ra PWM từ 0-5V điều khiển laser hoặc Spindle DC bằng Mach3Tích hợp Opto cách ly, khử nhiễu input và led báo trạng thái cho 5 tín hiệu đầu vào
Link sản phẩm: Truy cập website chính thức của chúng tôi để được hỗ trợ

*Lưu ý:* _Sản phẩm có thể dùng với card UC100 để giao tiếp với Mach3 qua cổng USB_



*3. Mạch BoB Mach3 CNC V4.3.2*

*    Thông số kỹ thuật:* 

Tích hợp 4 Relay on/of trên mạch.Kết nối 6 Driver trục X, Y, Z, A, B, CUpdate tính năng 3D Laser EngravingUpdate tính năng Charge Pump, tay cầm MPG 6 trụcMở rộng tối đa *18 input* và 12 output (dùng 2 cổng LPT)Tích hợp 1 đầu ra Analog 0~10V *(có biến trở tinh chỉnh)*Tích hợp 1 đầu ra PWM từ 0-5V điều khiển laser hoặc Spindle DC bằng Mach3Tích hợp Opto cách ly, khử nhiễu input và led báo trạng thái cho 5 tín hiệu đầu vàoNguồn cấp đầu vào: +24VDCSản phẩm hoạt động ổn định trong môi trường công nghiệp
Link sản phẩm: Truy cập website chính thức của chúng tôi để được hỗ trợ

----------


## Mạch Việt

Up video test tay cầm MPG sử dụng bob Mach3 V4.3.2  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

Bác set chiều quay bị ngược à.

Xài cái này nên thêm cài đặt Initial cho F cao cao lên, Mach3 khởi động F có mặc định = 6 nên dùng tay quay nó đáp ứng chậm rì (nếu không set F cao trong Initial).

Thanks.

----------

haignition, huyquynhbk, Mạch Việt

----------


## Mạch Việt

> Bác set chiều quay bị ngược à.
> 
> Xài cái này nên thêm cài đặt Initial cho F cao cao lên, Mach3 khởi động F có mặc định = 6 nên dùng tay quay nó đáp ứng chậm rì (nếu không set F cao trong Initial).
> 
> Thanks.


thanks bác  :Smile:

----------

